

Phrases that should set off an alarm in every software developers brain - jbandi
http://blog.jonasbandi.net/2010/02/phrases-that-should-set-off-alarm-in.html
In software development there are some requirements that should immediately trigger all available bells in your subconscious alarming system...
======
mustpax
Seems a little bit light on content. Yes, these are alarming phrases, but just
listing four phrases does not necessarily make a noteworthy article.

------
bhousel
"This will probably never need to change"

also

"Nobody would ever want to enter something like that / use the system in that
way"

------
petewarden
"We'll be integrating everything at the end, just make sure your bit works"

------
jselzer
"Working with that library will take too long, we can do this faster if we
just write it ourselves"

------
dkarl
"Stop worrying about the users; if they want to keep getting paid, they'll use
it."

------
regularfry
"The client has agreed the ship date; I'll need your estimates by next week."

------
jws
"The multimaster replication will fail if two sites edit the same <redacted>
at the same time, but that would never happen."

------
diego_moita
"We don't have time to do automation / refactoring / code reviews now. Just
make it work and leave it for later."

------
matwood
"The system must be completed tomorrow."

------
brg
"It will be done early next month."

------
locopati
"We're going to update one of our dependencies - it's just a minor dot
release"

------
TheTarquin
"This data contract won't ever change..."

------
aka-
...and make it secure.

------
hockeybias
"I read about this cool new language in beta...."

